# Best Universal Remote for Genie?



## jmcconda

I have an Acoustic Resarch XSight Touch that used to control my HR 21.

http://www.remotecentral.com/reviews/acoustic_research_xsight_touch/

The most unique feature of this remote is it could do RF directly to the the HR21, no IR blasters needed. When I upgraded to the Genie, I found that this feature no longer worked. I'm guessing Directv changed the RF frequency and the XSight couldn't be updated. I can still use the IR blaster with the XSight/Genie, but it doesn't work very well. Sometimes I have to press a button 2 or 3 times before it responds.

My question is, what universal remotes are others using with the Genie? Has anyone gotten the Xsight touch to work with direct RF to it? Is there any other remote that advertises this feature? This was a huge selling point to me when I bought the remote 3 years ago. I'm surprised I haven't found any other remote that can do this.


----------



## dishinitout

I don't believe there is one on the market now that does direct rf to genies. It's supposed to be a newer technology that'll get used in many devices (lights, AV receivers, etc) eventually but only time will tell. ...


----------



## peds48

if you have the HR44 Genie, directv did in fact changed their RF protocol. they now used the open protocol known as RF4CE. so far there is not a third party remote that sports supports this protocol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh

peds48 said:


> if you have the HR44 Genie, directv did in fact changed their RF protocol. they now used the open protocol known as RF4CE. so far there is not a third party remote that sports supports this protocol


Protocol probably isn't the appropriate term. RF4CE is more about the radio frequency (2.4GHz area; shared with cordless phones, Wi-fi, WiMax and Bluetooth) than the codes sent (the protocol).

Sadly and quite inexplicably, RF4CE universal remotes don't yet exist.


----------



## studechip

Why did they change it anyways? Didn't the rf work fine with every other Directv branded box?


----------



## peds48

harsh said:


> Protocol probably isn't the appropriate term.


 protocol
A set of rules that determines how data is sent back and forth between two applications

Seems like it fits perfectly !


----------



## peds48

studechip said:


> Why did they change it anyways? Didn't the rf work fine with every other Directv branded box?


is supposed to be more battery "friendly" and works more "efficiently"


----------



## dishinitout

studechip said:


> Why did they change it anyways?


As Peds mentioned battery is one big issue. Ability to have more effective two way communication with box/remote is another. Unfortunately those are the two main things seen to this point. Hopefully, the push for this to become a semi universal standard in home electronics catches on, so far it hasn't.

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## studechip

I probably use my remote more than average and get around 5-6 months from a set of batteries. It seems to me that's plenty. More would be nice, but not necessary. I don't know how to quantify the communication issue, if there even is one. Can anyone explain how changing the rf model could improve anything?


----------



## dishinitout

It opensa two way communication withthe remote/box. The new RF ability has a way for the box to confirm to the remote it received a command resulting in less missed commands. Also helps with programming the stock remote. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jmcconda

Thanks for the replies. Is anyone having a better experience than me controlling the genie via RF and IR blaster? The direct rf was the main reason I got the X sight but now it's unreliable. I never know if it will take 1, 2, or 3 or more presses before it will execute a command.


----------



## dishinitout

Almost every one I install is controlled via a universal remote and rf to IR blasters and all work fine as long as blaster is positioned correctly. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

dishinitout said:


> The new RF ability has a way for the box to confirm to the remote it received a command resulting in less missed commands. Also helps with programming the stock remote.


The old XMP "mode" did the same thing.


----------



## peds48

studechip said:


> Can anyone explain how changing the rf model could improve anything?


Besides battery, all I can think of is DirecTV hoping it caches on and perhaps customer to have more remote choices.


----------



## studechip

peds48 said:


> The old XMP "mode" did the same thing.


Is that what the HR24 uses? It seems to work fine with the two way communication.


----------



## peds48

studechip said:


> Is that what the HR24 uses? It seems to work fine with the two way communication.


Yup.


----------



## dishinitout

peds48 said:


> The old XMP "mode" did the same thing.


But we know that didn't work as well as these new remotes do. In my experience the new remotes rf is way better than old in either ir or rf. Plus the HR24s that had issues with rf sensitivity (overly sensitive or not at all) that I haven't seen on these new remotes.

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

dishinitout said:


> But we know that didn't work as well as these new remotes do.


Proof, link, paper something.... please


----------



## jmcconda

dishinitout said:


> Almost every one I install is controlled via a universal remote and rf to IR blasters and all work fine as long as blaster is positioned correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


Thanks, do you recommend the blaster be stuck to the box on top of the ir sensor or hanging in front of it?


----------



## dishinitout

Depends on type, but if it's typical small round type then on the sensor. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dishinitout

peds48 said:


> Proof, link, paper something.... please


You just can't agree with anything. ..
How about issues with sensitively on HR24s , it was even being talked about in another thread recently.

I will say old rf does work well on other models but the new had been flawless, even at longer distances from experience.

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## veryoldschool

dishinitout said:


> You just can't agree with anything. ..
> How about issues with sensitively on HR24s , it was even being talked about in another thread recently.


Perhaps his experience doesn't match yours.
"I know I never" had any issues with the 24s, 25, and 34 in RF, but have had a receiver with what seemed a bad internal antenna.
The new RC71 "works" but the lack of buttons sucks.

You might do better in the future to "detune" your comments as such an authority, and instead just give your opinion and let others agree or not.


----------



## jmcconda

Do you guys have an rf remote you'd recommend? I've never had a URC, but those seem to get good reviews. I don't really care much for the touch screen on the x sight. I end up hitting those soft buttons accidentally.


----------



## mdavej

If you decide to get rid of your Xsight, and it's in good condition, PM me. I'm always on the lookout for a spare.

One thing I've found with the Xsight base is that it is very sensitive to other electronics. If you don't keep it well away from other devices, you'll get a lot of RF noise, hence spurious IR output, causing the unreliable behavior you describe. I'd try repositioning the base before you give up on the Xsight. You can see this noise, if it exists, using a digital camera viewfinder. If you see blue flashes from your blasters when you aren't pressing any buttons, then reposition the base until it goes away. Mine is 100% reliable when the base is positioned correctly.

Another thing is to use the built in DirecTV codes rather than learns. DirecTV IR protocol is long and complex, so imperfect learns can be unreliable.

In my experience, RF on a URC and on the Xsight work about the same. You might like the R40 or R50. Other URC's are going to be much more expensive. On the Harmony front, the Smart control has hard buttons and is well liked. The Ultimate is also an option but relies on the touch screen even more than Xsight and is quite expensive.


----------



## Vin

Another option would be the NextGen remote extender > http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Remote-Control-Extender/dp/B000C1Z0HA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395773638&sr=8-1&keywords=ng+remote+extender.

I use this with a DirecTV RC65R to control two HR24s from a remote location instead of using the DirecTV remote in RF mode since these DVRs and other components are also controlled directly with a URC MX-500 in the room where they're located. In addition, I control these DVRs from my bedroom with a 2nd NG transmitter installed in a cheap RCA learning remote.

I don't have a Genie but I don't see why the NextGen wouldn't work with it as well. Depending on your set-up, you might not even need blasters. I don't use them because I'm able to position the NextGen base where it has line of sight with the components it's controlling.


----------



## jmcconda

Thanks a lot. I'll try those suggestions.


----------



## harsh

peds48 said:


> protocol
> A set of rules that determines how data is sent back and forth between two applications
> 
> Seems like it fits perfectly !


Making noises on a radio isn't a protocol until you start doing it according to Morse Code or some other decodable form of communication.


----------



## studechip

I have two of the x sight remotes. When they worked they were very good, but both have died.


----------



## peds48

harsh said:


> Making noises on a radio isn't a protocol until you start doing it according to Morse Code or some other decodable form of communication.


What???? !rolling


----------

